# Open splice octagon box



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nice product but the guy installing it didn't ground the metal box. I also don't believe it is compliant to float the box- I know it is better than it was without the box but we try and do things correctly.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's another _'quick fix'_ electrical product that we'll eventually be confronted with Denny

I'll be having to inform customers just how much i don't like them & why

The number one issue i have with old splices is.....they're OLD

Why would anyone want to maintain them?

~CS~


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe I'm in the wrong type of work, but I don't see them useful enough to stock and I sure as hell won't run to the supply store to pick one up when I can use a standard J Box.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I can think of a few times when I would have used these.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Octagon? Handy's will be installing porcelains on 'em.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably wouldn't have enough C.I. to suffice this little gem I found the other day while running a hvac circuit that a certain hvac installer undersized...









It's probably explosion proof heat resistant tape...


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't see an issue with it, in fact there will be times when it is very useful. As long as it's mounted, it would save a lot of time in a 120 degree attic. I wouldn't have a problem stocking one. Plus with the design, it will save me a few trips to the basement turning the circuit off and back on. In certain applications, it would be a money maker.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> I don't see an issue with it, in fact there will be times when it is very useful. As long as it's mounted, it would save a lot of time in a 120 degree attic. I wouldn't have a problem stocking one. Plus with the design, it will save me a few trips to the basement turning the circuit off and back on. In certain applications, it would be a money maker.


One of the home centers in my area used to handle Garvin products.
Their Gem-dandy old work boxes, were the best. :thumbsup:
Looking at their website, their products are a little pricey. I imagine that box shown, isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> One of the home centers in my area used to handle Garvin products.
> Their Gem-dandy old work boxes, were the best. :thumbsup:
> Looking at their website, their products are a little pricey. I imagine that box shown, isn't exactly cheap.


I saw it for $3.99 ONLINE

http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...-clamps-for-flexible-metal-conduits/54171-opr


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nice product but the guy installing it *didn't ground the metal box.* I also don't believe it is compliant to float the box- I know it is better than it was without the box but we try and do things correctly.


Blue Carlon*™* would solve that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Garvin / Carlon......best of both worlds!:laughing:~CS~


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I would definitely use it.

Plus a lot of the time there's no point in grounding the box because there either is no ground, or they cut them off somewhere else anyway.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Aren't metal JB's_ required _to be grounded? :001_huh:~CS~


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Aren't metal JB's_ required _to be grounded? :001_huh:~CS~


Aren't splices _required_ to be in a box? Or at least in a UL approved enclosure?

At the least maybe they could manufacture a plastic box.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also noted that the installer didn't leave at least 6" of wire


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

So don't bond the box, don't attach it to anything and put it back inside a wall.

Up to code.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Indeed, let's just cultivate _total disregard_ to the numero uno bane of our trade....*.a poor splice*........because some _'quicky electric answer man' _and cheeseball manufacturer wish to pedal cheap fixes to diy'ers who haven't a clue how to properly address one....



~CS~


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Indeed, let's just cultivate _total disregard_ to the numero uno bane of our trade....*.a poor splice*........because some _'quicky electric answer man' _and cheeseball manufacturer wish to pedal cheap fixes to diy'ers who haven't a clue how to properly address one....
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Good point. If we are using this box to quickly remedy a open splice, we could probably assume that it was not originally done by an electrician. Knowing that, it would be very negligent of us not to check and redo the splice. If we redo the splice it seems to me it would be just as easy to use a better box. 

I'll still stock one, sometimes it's *really* hot in attics.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Interesting considering that I talked to Arlington 5 years ago about the same product in plastic, drawings and dimensions included by me. They weren't interested.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Interesting considering that I talked to Arlington 5 years ago about the same product in plastic, drawings and dimensions included by me. They weren't interested.


Did you patent it?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I also noted that the installer didn't leave at least 6" of wire


Does code require 6" or just enough to work with?


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

I like them.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

A dangerous problem in the electrical industry....I would say he went from gimmicky to ridiculous with that statement.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

TGGT said:


> Did you patent it?


I did not, I have the drawings around here somewhere though. :laughing:


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why would you leave #14 and #12 tied together?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jstanton27 said:


> Why would you leave #14 and #12 tied together?


What exactly is the problem if it is on a 15a breaker?


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

You cant put #12 on a 15amp breaker duh, a home depot employee set me straight on this 8 years ago.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Kryptes said:


> You cant put #12 on a 15amp breaker duh, a home depot employee set me straight on this 8 years ago.


500 mcm with a Mac Adapt down to # 14 will work LOL!!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Jstanton27 said:


> Why would you leave #14 and #12 tied together?


So the current can continue through!


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fair enough


----------

